# Chick Magnets Today Look Like Cavemen



## Scott (Aug 24, 2007)

Chick Magnets Today Look Like Cavemen


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

Scott said:


> Chick Magnets Today Look Like Cavemen





I thought this had something to do with new Chick tracts on magnets using the caveman characters from the Geico commercials.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought of Chick tracts too. But the article doesn't explain why Kenneth Branagh was chosen to play Gilderoy Lockhart.


----------



## etexas (Aug 24, 2007)

.....I "reckon" that cold be a Chick track in its own way.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't they know how stupid that sounds? And they say creation scientists are wierd...


----------



## Richard King (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know about the rest of you but I am sooooo in if this is true.
No wonder people think I over married.


----------

